# Desserts from the 1960's ?



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Have a party this week for 150 people and the theme is the 1960's, I need 10 to 15 desserts from the 60's... Have a couple of ideas but would appreciate any input / ideas ? Thanks !


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

oh for sure, jello mould, w/canned fruit cocktail, or the one with cream cheese and crushed pineapple.

and that dream whip stuff


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

> oh for sure, jello mould, w/canned fruit cocktail, or the one with cream cheese and crushed pineapple.
> 
> and that dream whip stuff


Ha ha! I was going to say, who wants to eat that crap they made in the 60's? Ironically, I collect those old cookbooks from that time because I have a morbid fascination with the culinary dark ages.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Pineapple upside down cake. Dont for get the artificial supper red cherries[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Early or late sixties?

baked alaska, cherries jubilee, bananas foster, crepes suzette, black forest cake, charlotte russe, charlotte royale, baba rhum, floating islands


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Also, Google is your friend. On a whim I did a search for "Desserts from the 1960's".

Jackpot.

Here are links from just a couple of sites I found.

http://sweets.seriouseats.com/2013/04/retro-desserts-to-make-for-your-mad-men-premier-party.html

and

http://pzrservices.typepad.com/vintagerecipes/desserts/


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

I Love You Alice B. Toklas brownies and Haschish (sp) fudge. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Oh, and ambrosia. Ick. Seriously, boxed mixes, Hostess and Drake's products, i.e. Ho Ho, ding dongs, ring dings, twinkies, yankee doodles, devil dogs. And, growing up in New York, bakery cakes or Entennman's anything. LOL.

ETA: You might look up Twinkie-Misu. (Tiramisu made with Twinkies.) It would be better than the ghastly food/desserts from the era.

P.S. "If you remember the 60's, you weren't really there." /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Sock It To Me Cake!

mimi


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

The Next Best Thing to Robert Redford

Sex In A Pan

Better Than Sex Cake

Think it was the 60's, but not sure. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Cerise said:


> The Next Best Thing to Robert Redford
> 
> Sex In A Pan
> 
> ...


Yup....but more like 70's...

I always said it was "almost as good but not quite as good as sex cake"


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for everyone's help, I made a Charlotte Russ, Royal. pineapple upside down, floating islands, several puddings, black forest cake. Thanks again !


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Hope there were a lot of Man Men cocktails happening there. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------

